# Parking at Königssee, Berchtesgaden



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

Has anyone information on the day parking facilities at Königssee, south of Berchtesgaden, Bavaria?

Also, we would like to stay there overnight but the cost of the local campsites is rather high. 

The nearest Stellplatz seems to be Reisemobilplatz Rasp. Any comments on this place please? Or alternatives? 

Thanks,
Diver


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Huge car and coach park

No idea about overnight stops


----------



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

Thanks Wupert.

Has anyone been to the local Stellplatz?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Diver;

A shame you haven't had too many replies, I haven't visited the stellplatz personally but it has a website if that helps, looks quite nice....

http://www.reisemobilstellplaetze-berchtesgaden.de/index.htm

Pete


----------



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

Thanks for the link Pete,

The road up to it looks a bit steep on the map (double arrows). 
I guess we will see when we get there!

Diver


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We've stayed at Campingplatz Muhlleiten, Konigsseer Str.70, Konigssee 83471.

It's a smallish friendly camp site on for grass, and the kind owner speaks excellent English.

When we were there out of season it was fairly quiet, but it can be busy:-
http://www.camping-muehlleiten.de

I'd stay again as it's such a shortish stroll to the lake.


----------



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

Thanks Hurricane. However, we decided to stay at Reisemobilplatz Rasp at Oberau just outside Berchtesgaden.

Only €8 to park here (a bit extra for services, 240v is available).

There is a small bar on the site selling Berchtesgaden brewed beer. The owner speaks English and, perhaps because I tried to speak some German, he gave me a measure of the local Schnaps flavoured with Gentian (Enzian).

We just might be staying another night!

Diver


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Diver, found this post in the archives, we are planning to go to Reisemobileplatz Rasp next month. I would be grateful for any information on what the roads were like to the stellplatz. Also we want to visit the Eagles Nest. Is there any local transport from the stellplatz to the car park at the Eagles Nest so we can leave the van parked up. Any other information would be gratefully received.
Derek


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
There is M/H. parking at the eagles nest and you can take your growler on the K/Lake,and into the e/nest.we parked at an ACSI site,Winkl Landthal,easy drive to both places. Nice walks and cycling just outside the gates,while we were there,watched a "heliocopeter",bringing trimmed tree trunks down,from the top of a mountain,when he "flared at the bottom,i was expecting either the bottom of the 'copter to pull off,or the tree,pull him down,very skilled flying,10/10!
Ted


----------



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

Hi Derek,
I suggest that you first call in at the Tourist Information Office situated on the other side of the traffic island from the Berchtesgadner railway station on the start of the road to Konigsee. There is a parking area outside.

There are buses from Oberau where the Stellplatz is so ask for a timetable. Also collect leaflets on the various attractions in the area. 
Bus travel is free with a Kurkarte (Tourist Card). Ask about it at the Tourist Info. They are supplied free for your stay when at a B&B or hotel but I don't know if Erich at the Stellplatz can supply one though you do have to pay him the Tourist Tax.

Lots of info at: http://www.berchtesgadener-land.info/index.cfm?uuid=B7DE77163923488DB81A71EAC9BC5CAF&o_lang_id=2

The Stellplatz is off the 319 which is the road which loops through Obersalzberg where you go to access the Kehlsteinhaus (Eagles Nest). It is important to note that you should not access this at the Berchtesgaden end as it is too steep - 24% and narrow.

You should leave the 305 - Berchtesgaden to Marktschellenberg road for the 319 further north at Unterau. If you go too far north on the 305 you will come to the Enzian distillery (free samples!) and, a little further, Lidl in the industrial estate on the left.

The 319 from Unterau is good if rather steep at 16%. In the next village, Oberau, the 319 goes off to the right while the 999, Rossfeld High Ring Road is straight on.

Take the 999 into Oberau and look for the signs for the Stellplatz on the right. The final 100 metres is gravel and narrow but very large units make it OK.

We called for one night but there was so much we enjoyed that we stayed for 2 weeks. We will be back there at the end of May - perhaps we will see you there.

Hope this helps,

Diver


----------

